# Wringer Washer to wash fleece?



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

There's a Maytag electric wringer washer for sale close to us. I'm thinking that I could just soak the fleece in the tub, run it through the wringers, and voila - less handling than I do. She needs it out of her house tomorrow, so I've got to decide in the next 24 hours if it's something that will work.

Right now, I do 2 soapy washes and 2 rinses, all in 5-gallon buckets. I take the fleece out between each wash/rinse, fill the buckets up, put the fleece back in, then 'spin dry' the batches in a mesh bag swung out over the deck railing. I do frequently push the wool down and around as it's soaking. 

It's waaaay toooo much handling I've learned from those who have been evaluating the wool I have. I thought maybe a wringer washer would help to reduce the handling and be a 'gentler' way of washing wool. What do you think?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wringing fleece is likely to felt it. 

Some people do use them for soaking though.

I really think that a big Rubbermaid bucket or a garbage pail and an old sheet or large piece of fine tulle are all you really need. Put the sheet in the container, fill with hot soapy water (for wool) or lukewarm lightly soapy water (for alpaca), put the lid on and leave it. If you can leave it in the sun so it stays warm longer, all the better.

For wool, take the wool out when the water starts to cool so the lanolin doesn't stick itself back to the fibre. For alpaca, leave it soak for a good long while to let the dust settle out as much as possible: so if you can adjust the sheet so it hangs a little above the bottom of the container all the better (some of the dirt will fall through the sheet). 

When it's done soaking, lift the sheet out and hang it over the deck railing to drip. If you're going to rinse (I don't always bother, depends how much soap I used and how dirty the fibre was to begin with), refill the container while the sheet full of fibre is dripping then just reimmerse it in the filled container, pushing down gently with big flat hands or a stick just until it's all covered again. 

When it's done soaking, pull the sheet out and hang it to drip for awhile, then once it has quit draining you can spin it around a few times if you like. Then lay it out to dry.

It really is a very simple process requiring minimal equipment, but a fair bit of patience and a lot of water and room to let stuff drip and drain and dry.

Wringer washers are great if you wanna get into felting, though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think part of your problem if that you are cramming too much into too small a space and then adding that little bit of agitation is the problem. I'm a firm believer in more space for fibers and no agitation. let them float free. Maybe VERY gently put them down once or twice. It would be great if you could get something with a drain on the bottom. I generally gently scoop the fleece as the water drains and push it against the side. Then I either remove it or hold it out of the way while I refill the basin (or whatever) with hot water. When I'm finished with the wash/rinse I'll gently squeeze it as much with my hands as possible then put it on a towel and roll it up to blot as much water out as possible.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> but a fair bit of patience


Which I do NOT have obviously 

The lady also has a big washtub basin with a drain in the bottom. We're going to go look at them tomorrow. Great prices, which is good. So at least I can use the washer to soak, since it has such a big capacity.

I called the local mill today to see about prices, and they charge $4/lb to wash  So I better learn how to do this! 

Frazzle - thanks for your advice - I can do this! Wish patience and gentleness


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ooooooooooh washtub with drain! Oh yeah, oh yeah. That'd be awesome.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I really like that wash basin WIHH. Very nice.
My dh was looking over my shoulder and asked if y'all ever use it for parties,you know, to keep the "Beverages" cold? LOL!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I rung a bell once, and _it_ didn't felt. :shrug:


----------

